# Raised panel doors



## bauerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

I am getting ready to jump into a new kitchen cabinet job and the customer wants raised panel doors like she saw in her local HD. The trouble is I have no idea where to find the rail and stile moulding that American Standard uses in their higher end raised panel doors. It need not be an exact match but I would like to get as close as possible. Any sugestions? And I have already tried my normal material suppliers, they suggested looking online.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

You would probably have to make them using custom cutters on a shaper or a moulder…

Be Very Careful!

Herb


----------



## bauerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

HerbC Thanks for the reply but that is what I am trying to avoid. I was/am hoping there is a company that sells moulding already shaped and ready to cut.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Would something like the Mitered Door Frame Bit here Work?

MLCS Katana Mitered Door Frame Bit

It looks fairly similar. Hard to tell the exact profile on your doors from the small pic.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

check this get the whole deal like you want
just finish and install

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5986

click 'more info'
and you have lot's off options
while you build the cabs and drawers
the doors and drawer faces are being made for you


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

There is also some from MLCS here that aren't the higher end Katana Brand.

Mitered Door & Drawer Frame Bits

Hope these help.


----------



## bauerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

BreakingBoardom: I had just found that website and was coming back to update my question, but thank you for posting the link for me! And your second post is a major part of my question.

patron: Rockler is where I started but the door size I priced was over $125 each! I know its raised panel and I know its maple, but I've been doing this long enough and have all of the tools needed to make my own doors for that price. What is throwing me for a loop is the decorative rail and stile, but again for $125 per door I'll bite the bullet and order a moulding bit.

Which leads me to my next question: What brand of (larger) router/moulding bits do you prefer, and where do you buy them? I've heard horror stories of cheap bits exploding in your face so I'd rather pay for a better brand, but I also don't want to get bent over. Is Rockler the best place? What about MLCS?

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

Are you looking for a router bit, or a shaper cutter or what? Eagle America sells some shaper cutters here.

Mitered Casing Frames

I haven't bought any from them, but The Wood Whisperer (Marc) is sponsored by them so I assume he's used them. You could ask him about the quality of their bits. As far as MLCS, I haven't yet bought from them but probably will in the near future as I am in need of a couple new bits and have heard pretty good things about them. Hope all this helps.


----------



## bauerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh man that helps a ton! I am looking for a router bit so I'll check with Marc and search more in past topics. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

No problem. Glad I could help. Here are the router bits from Eagle America. They are a little different I think but may still work for what you need. The nice thing I noticed about the MLCS ones though, is the one door bit had a matching drawer bit that was for smaller frames. Whichever way you go, we'll look forward to seeing the finished doors and cabinets.

Mitered Door/Drawer Frame & Window Casing Bits

Edit: After looking, I guess the Eagle America bits have separate door and drawer bits as well.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

We run a shaper for our doors, and the cutters from MLCS are what we primarily use. Their shipping is free but slow. They are great quality and have never had a shaper cutter or router bit come apart on us. One of our panel bits from back in 2008 is just now showing signs of becoming dull. They have three knives per cutter for the shaper cutters and I have been very happy with the quality that we have gotten. Running the bit you want to run, I would not advise using a router table. Unless you have a souped up router table that is built very strong with some extra weight and power under the table. The problem I think most simple router tables would find would be "chatter". If the router table is not stout or powerfull enough, you will get a lot of chatter in the cut and the profile will end up requiring a lot of sanding which is not all that easy to do when you have a detailed profile you need to sand while keeping all sanding efforts even. Profile sanding can be very tricky and difficult so the best idea is to ensure the cutter is strong and up to the task so that you don't have to worry about any sanding. We build a lot of raised panel doors with our shaper, and have also added a 7.5 hp molding machine and I plan on purchasing some knives for mitered doors similar to the one you pictured soon.

For the cost of knives, maple and shipping we could probably run the stile material for you and ship it.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

MLCS


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We make similar door moulings for several people in our area who make cabinet doors. However, we generally don't do internet sales because we're really not set up for it yet. Maybe you could check with a mouding manufacturer in your area because a lot of cabinet people make doors similar to that and you might get lucky. It's a fairly common type of moulding and most people refer to it simply as 'door moulding'.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Another option is to check out some of the companies that do this for a living. I use Waltzcraft out of Wisconsin. I find I can purchase doors and drawer faces cheaper then I can make them. There are many out there and they are pretty reasonably priced. Google search for cabinet door manufacturers.


----------



## bauerwood (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I can't thank you guys enough for all of your help and advice! It is so very valuable for a younger woodworker - well depending on how young 28 is to you - especially one that just started a company less than a year ago!

After a lot of pondering I have decided to entertain the thought of buying doors and fronts from a supplier. It took a lot of soul searching to get to this point, because I know I can build them and I feel like I can't take full credit for the job when it's done. However, I had already planned on buying the drawer boxes (dovetail) because I have yet to tackle the art of dovetailing; so I thought if I'm buying the boxes because I want them to look the best they can why not do the same with the doors.

So, I know you've already given so much advice, but I need to ask just one more question! Where do you recommend buying pre-made doors? DLCW I checked out Walzcraft and they look great, but I am just curious if anyone knows of some other places so I can compare prices.

Thanks again for everyone's advice!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

check these guys out
it is a list of cab d&d company's

http://search.pch.com/search?q=pre+made+kitchen+cabinet+doors+and+drawer+faces+companys


----------



## EdwardP (Jul 13, 2011)

I use Peachtree Woodworking supply for my router bits and misc supplies. There bits are not the quality of a Freud but the prices are great. The carbon tipped bits hold up well, just try not to hog too much. Check their [email protected] ptreeusa.com


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You could get pretty close to the pattern shown by using 2 or more profiles combined. it would require you to run the moulding through using a different bit each time, but it might cost you less than a special profile bit.


----------

